# Problemas con memoria USB kingston de 8gb



## drincast (May 11, 2009)

Hola a todos(as) soy nuevo en el foro, me presento me llamo Rubén y soy de Colombia

Principalmente me he integrado al foro pues tengo un problema con una memoria usb que compre hace poco.

La memoria USB es una kingston de 8GB en especifico es una DT101/XX DataTraveler 101

El problema radica en que la memoria guarda los datos corruptos después de los primeros 50mb, los datos se almacenan sin problema y a buena velocidad cuando se envían a la usb, pero al abrirlos o ejecutarlos siempre salen defectuosos. Realmente no se cual es el problema por no se a golpeado, mojado o desconectado incorrectamente de un PC es mas solo se ha utilizado por 5 días.

He intentado dando formato de alto nivel con el programa de windows y con uno de HP se formatea normal y sin problema pero queda igual con el mismo defecto que comente, también formatee a bajo nivel pero ni siquiera se realizo la tarea quedo tal cual.

Lo que quiero preguntar es que si ahí alguna forma de repararla ya sea con software o a nivel de circuito, ha si el problema es mas de circuitos que de otra cosa.

Muchas gracias a las personas que respondan.

SALUDOS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 11, 2009)

Hola Ruben,

En la sección de PC Hardware encontrarás varias discusiones donde se tratan casos similares. Usa el buscador.

Pero antes dale un vistazo a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/estafa-memorias-flash-secure-digital-sd-memory-stick-2957/

Saludos.


----------



## drincast (May 11, 2009)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, cuando llegue a la casa haré la prueba de subir 1bg de información a la memoria haber cuanto se demora.

pero si es una falsificación, será que se puede poner a funcionar algo reemplazando el chip de memoria y de controlador  ? o es mejor aceptar el desfalco jejeje.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 11, 2009)

Por tu comentario concluyo que la compraste en un lugar donde no conocen la palabra garantía, en ese caso lo mas probable es que sea una falsificación.

No esta mal experimentar con la memoria, pero te adelanto que es mas barato comprar otra, eso si, en un lugar reconocido.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Pues debe estar claro lo de que es una falsificacion, kingstone tiene "waranty for life", de echo desde que una transcended me menguara solo compro SD's kingston.


----------

